# 52 Weeks of Blues



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

About | 52 weeks of blues

Very, very cool idea with GREAT execution as this guy gives you everything you wanted to know about how blues came about from who was playing it, how they were playing it, and showing YOU how to play it.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Awesome, thanks for pointing it out. I've been looking for a good reason to try and learn fingerstyle. I started out that way originally, playing Lightfoot and Cat Stevens stuff many many years ago, but lost it over the years. When I got back into playing it was all electric, this looks like a great winter project if I can stick with it and not get discouraged.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

davetcan said:


> Awesome, thanks for pointing it out. I've been looking for a good reason to try and learn fingerstyle. I started out that way originally, playing Lightfoot and Cat Stevens stuff many many years ago, but lost it over the years. When I got back into playing it was all electric, this looks like a great winter project if I can stick with it and not get discouraged.


It was actually linked in a Reddit thread about trying to learn a new song every week:

[QUESTION] Is anyone here interested in a "learn a new song every week" 52 week challenge next year? • /r/Guitar

EDIT: The guy who started this Reddit post just created his own subreddit to host his idea:

Weekly Guitarist • /r/weeklyguitarist

The Reddit thread could be an interesting follow as the originator initially suggested learning songs from various genres so that could be fun especially if you aren't keen on sticking to one genre or are just stuck in a rut with your playing.

With regards to the blues site I linked to, I read the bios on a few of the guys I had never heard of and they were very interesting as were the old recordings...very cool stuff.


----------

